# Gopher tortoise in Louisiana



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 19, 2014)

Just wanted to show y'all a picture of the second gopher tort I have seen in two weeks (on the road). They must really be moving.


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice. I would love to see them in the wild


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2014)

That is fabulous ....That is one of their natural wild lands....and that particular tortoise is a really old timer....fantastic....Thank you for the share.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you very much for taking your time to taking those picture and posted them here. I'm very happy we still have some wild population out there. 

If possible, of cause not to disturb them too much, can you continue to update?? Thanks.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful!! 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## diamondbp (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't tell you how much I appreciate this picture. I live in Louisiana south of where they occur and have never seen a live one or a picture of one in Louisiana. What was the surrounding like? Lots or trees? Meadow? I'm very curious


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 20, 2014)

I live in Washington Parish, the tip of the boot. We have them lots of them in Washington Parish. It is wooded but lots of red dirt and hills.


----------



## sulcata2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

I live in central Florida and can tell you that this a gopher tortoise breeding ground! They are everywhere that there is more than an acre of land. You actually have to be careful when traversing a field on foot because the holes are every where. My mom has just a 1/4 acre and there has always been at least one on her property for ten years. We have also seen babies walking around in the yard. So cool! It's all sand here and they live in the woods or on the edges of woods!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 20, 2014)

What a beauty!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Aug 20, 2014)

This is a better pic of him when he moved off the road.


----------



## sulcata2014 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's so great. I have done this since I was a kid. I used to make the bus driver stop so I could safely relocate a Florida Gopher Tortoise when I was a young boy. Long live the TORTS!!! 
Starkey Park in New Port Richey always has several. I see them every time in the evening when riding my bike.


----------



## Kaitlynn (Aug 26, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 26, 2014)

They are very pretty!! I like his eyes!! So human like


----------

